# Anybody Have Trouble With Gypsy Tabs and Looped Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been using paracord Gypsy tabs the past 7 months or so without any problems, but mostly on heavy tubes. How many of you have had the small tubes, 1842, 1745 size break at the point where they round the fork on a Chinese sling or break at the point where they go around a gypsy tab.

Here is a pic of my ties with a looped tube going through it, just like I use !









wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to use leather tabs and had the same thing happen with looped tubes. I've since gone to two single tubes per side instead of a loop, tied in the same way I used to tie flats and the problem went away. Not sure how you could do it with your wire frames, though.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I used to use leather tabs and had the same thing happen with looped tubes. I've since gone to two single tubes per side instead of a loop, tied in the same way I used to tie flats and the problem went away. Not sure how you could do it with your wire frames, though.


Ya, that may be the answer. I'll be shooting the heck out of looped 1842 this weekend, probably starting Friday morning. I will be reporting for findings along with my shenanigans for sure.

wll


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

you can try making "elastic gypsy tabs" out of a small piece of a heavy tube or band .

like cocktail tube\pseudo tapered but with a much shorter and heavier section for the fork connection.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14603-tube-tab-shooter-experiment/


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

gonene1 said:


> you can try making "elastic gypsy tabs" out of a small piece of a heavy tube or band .
> 
> like cocktail tube\pseudo tapered but with a much shorter and heavier section for the fork connection.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14603-tube-tab-shooter-experiment/


Yes that is something I was going to try. It is in effect a pseudo tube set using the tie as the power loop for extra speed.

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've used paratabs a bunch and never had that problem.
I bet they're getting beat up on the metal prong after the release.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe if you tried putting a 1 1/2" ( or whatever size you want ) piece of another tubing over the problem area where the tube goes through the Para cord might solve the problem. Put it on the same way "cuffs" are put on, just run it up to the problem area.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I may have worded this post wrong... I have never had any problems with heavy tubes and none yet with light tubes, but was just wondering if others did....sorry for the confusion.

wll


----------

